

How To Build A Startup: The Lean LaunchPad - morefranco
http://www.startupplays.com/plays/how-to-build-a-startup-the-lean-launchpad

======
arikrak
The site has a very complicated signup process. I tried signing up through
Twitter (even though they ask for many privileges), but then they still wanted
me to create an account with an email and password. After that, I thought I
would be in,but there was another logon form, so I gave up.

~~~
raju
Agreed. I created a login on accel.io, then came back to the site - then
tweeted the course, still nothing.

How does one join the course?

~~~
hmart
We need a step by step guide to sign in first. Login with Accel.io -> Sign Up
-> Click on Twitter Button -> Authorize the app -> THEN YOU MUST GO HERE
[http://handbook.accel.io/plays/how-to-build-a-startup-the-
le...](http://handbook.accel.io/plays/how-to-build-a-startup-the-lean-
launchpad) coz if return to <http://www.startupplays.com/> it logs out. Click
on Preview button (eye icon) -> Click on Add To Cart -> Its done. ???
Frustrating

------
hvass
I am fine with the 'pay with tweet' growth strategy, but seriously, you have
to sign-up as well? You are creating nothing but frustration and I do not see
how that is helping you. I think it should be one or the other - definitely
not both.

------
pxlpshr
Steve Blank is one of the best, and one of those people who make me feel
ashamed I don't write. Have enjoyed his writings for many years since being
exposed to him on HN.

Steve aside, I clicked through the StartupPlays.com site and really amazed at
the uptick in the commercialization of starting up. Beginning to feel like
Home Shopping Network for the office. From Founders-only credit cards to clif-
notes for billion dollar businesses, success is surely imminent.

------
ryanwhitney
I'd rather pay with a dollar instead of a tweet.

------
marban
The business model canvas graphic on the right looked very familiar so I would
recommend this book for further reading: [http://www.amazon.com/Business-
Model-Generation-Visionaries-...](http://www.amazon.com/Business-Model-
Generation-Visionaries-Challengers/dp/0470876417)

------
espitia
Can't join the program since twitter is unavailable here in China + VPNs don't
load the site properly.

I'm going to have to download all the useful stuff the internet has to offer
and bring it back in a huge 1TB disk. Internet is a joke here.

------
deepdive84
Annoying signup process is annoying...

Can anybody post it as a pdf or something?

~~~
fudged71
It's not a document. It's almost like a checklist for startups, with 'tips'
and other stuff.

I'm sure it could be transformed into a short book, but they seem to want some
interactivity.

------
adraper
Always loved Steve Blanks stuff but he can be a little tough to digest, love
that this guide's less university course and is simple, to the point and easy
to follow for simpletons like myself :)

------
jimsmi6
I took the liberty of reformatting this into a PDF:
<https://www.box.com/s/r05a7tluz8alpmlmh16c>

------
ryspeers
I've gone through one of Steve Blank's free programs. It was definitely worth
while, so paying with a tweet and having to sign up is more than worth it.

------
chehoebunj
I've previously purchased the Startup Owner's Manual. This is actually a great
complimentary resource

------
jenbutson
Grabbed this as soon as I saw it go up - going to go through it with my co-
founder asap!

------
tylercopeland
I love Steve Blank's blog but it's so long. Great to have a step-by-step
approach

------
scottannan
Steve Blank is epic. This is a great free guide for building the business

